# Movies...



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2001)

I scored "The Perfect Weapon" today at a after-christmas sale for 10 bucks. Good deal.

I'd like to get a copy of "Kill The Golden Goose." Jaybacca has one and I'm waaaaaay jealous.


----------



## BKSB (Dec 30, 2001)

GOU:


           "SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT WHITE BOY




    - "i'VE SHOWN YOU THE DRAGON BUT YOU HAVE NOT SEEN HIM"

      WITH REPECTS ALWAYS
      BKSB


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2001)

"How about I kick your @ss. No, how about I kick all three of your @sses?"

Heh heh heh...


----------



## BKSB (Dec 31, 2001)

"WHO SAYS IT NEVER HURTS TO ASK?"

      BKSB


----------



## brentb (Jan 13, 2002)

Hey Gou

Got you covered on this one. I'll make you a copy. I'm supposed to be training with Jaybacca tonight. I'll drop it off then.

take care
Brent (that former Kanzen guy)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2002)

<mod note> Thread moved.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

I picked up Best of the Best today.  Not a great movie, but much better many martial arts movies that have been made.  What is your favorite line in the movie?  My is "it just like Detroit" or "I just wanted a beer"


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

...scored a copy of "Kill The Golden Goose" this week thanks to Jaybacca and Brent!!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

I want a copy of "To Kill the Golden Goose".  I used to have it but a student never broaught it back.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2002)

i enjoyed the perfect weapon. i learned some things about kempo i didnt know.  good movie!


----------



## Kirk (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *I picked up Best of the Best today.  Not a great movie, but much better many martial arts movies that have been made.  What is your favorite line in the movie?  My is "it just like Detroit" or "I just wanted a beer" *




I've only seen it once, but always liked it.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

I live an hour from Detroit, and I only wish detroit was that nice.

"Bartender, this Irish coffee isn't hot enough"


----------



## Seig (May 11, 2002)

Best of the Best, favorite quote
Tommy:" I didn't want to fight"
Alex:"All i wanted was a beer, Sh@t happens."


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

3 Asses We dont have that much ***. dumby lol
Well the coolest Movie i ever seen is Kenpo karate from Ed parker, in America. and the Judo master versed the Kempo master. I never get to finish the Judo masters VS the Kempo Masters.

:EG:


----------



## Darryl (Oct 13, 2004)

"Sweet Bellybutton"
"What could they be talking about", "uh..Budda" (talking about Virgil dancing with the girl)


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2005)

The Perfect Weapon is my favorite martial arts movie.  I've tried to collect all of Speakman's movies, but haven't been able to get them all.

I don't know if To Kill the Golden Goose was the worst martial arts movie I ever saw; or maybe it was China O'brien.  Anyway, my instructor of many years ago (Dale Pettit) and his son (Roger) did stuntwork in that movie.


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmm... I think the MA movie that I can watch over and over again without ever getting bored of it would be.... Berry Gordy's: The Last Dragon.   

AM I THE MEANEST?!?!  SHO'NUFF!!

AM I THE PRETTIEST!?!?!?   SHO'NUFF!!!

AM I THE BADDEST MOFO DOWN 'ROUND THIS TOWN?!?!  SHO'NUFF!!!


yeah....

:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 21, 2005)

you ain't got the glow!!


----------

